# My Shrimp Tank



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

_IGP1719.DNG by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice scape! The shrimp look happy. :biggrin:

How long has it be set up?

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice, i wonder how it would look with the front plant and moss gone, and the back of it having anubias and a 3 rock with anubias around it would work.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

WRabbit said:


> How long has it be set up?


10/2009



> i wonder how it would look with the front plant and moss gone, and the back of it having anubias and a 3 rock with anubias around it would work.


You'll have to talk to Niko about that. It is what it is.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I should have waited for dinner time to take the pic...


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Bill,
is this the Pico tank? I love the layout!
Your video is great, very clear. I tried to get video of my shrimp, but the curved glass on the Pico play heck with the video,(of course a cheap camera doesn't help either!).
Cindy*


----------



## Luckee (Feb 12, 2011)

thank for sharing. looks very nice


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Bill,
> is this the Pico tank? I love the layout!
> Your video is great, very clear. I tried to get video of my shrimp, but the curved glass on the Pico play heck with the video,(of course a cheap camera doesn't help either!).
> Cindy*


I'm not sure I know the definition of a pico tank. It is 3.5 gallons. Look at my signature line and you see a link to the journal for this. You can get a better idea of the size.

I took the video with my iPhone 4. I've got some very nice photographic equipment, but I find myself loving my phone for most applications.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------

